# Any Information Would be Helpful



## MCAR (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi, I recently purchased this large oil painting. The only information the seller had is that it is from the late 19th century. I fell in love with it... it would be fun to know more - it seems to be painted to look like a tapestry? It’s 60x96”


----------

